# Chelsea Soldier's Home



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anybody know what the "Campus Police Officer" position is like at the Soldier's home? Just curious as I've seen openings for this place a few times.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

My best guesstimate would be security of the buildings and grounds and provide a presence in the E.R. I know the Vets themselves don't pose much of a problem, Great view of the city from up there!


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> Anybody know what the "Campus Police Officer" position is like at the Soldier's home? Just curious as I've seen openings for this place a few times.


- _*Remember, Today I did you a favor. Someday I'm gonna ask you for a favor.*_

*Thank you for stealing my line RPD931...................*


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

As far as the Soliders Home goes..pretty much what everyone else said..they have both some private apartments for the older vets that can still take care of themselves and the old style open wards in the main hospital building for everyone else..According to my fathers uncle who was a resident until he passed away last winter said that some of the Vietman era vets could be a handful at times but most of the folks were pretty good..The hospital doesn't have an Bona Fide ER ....as far as pay goes it's pretty poor low to mid 20's a year...


----------

